# SP labs?



## Hombre (Feb 23, 2011)

SP labs, has anybody ever used thier tren a? Or has anybody used any sp labs gear?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe SP is the Non-FDA shit Balkan produces and kicks out the back door to their underground distributors...

I know Alin sells it, and I don't trust that fuck as far as I can throw him (However, I will throw that cocksucker far, if I ever see him)

I have never used it or know anyone who has though, there are alternatives out there that I would rather use IMO


----------



## Hombre (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Roughneck the labels and shrink wrap look alot alike. I have heard diffrent reviews on their gear and most of it was pretty good from other sites but then again its not Ironmag either.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, as you join more forums you'll see the trends in supplier and lab support. I am a member of 20 boards I think, and it's usually the boards ran by the sources themselves that you have to be careful of.

It's better with the sponsor situation like IMM. 

If you use it, let us know how it goes. I will be updating everyone with my BP cyp


----------



## aenergy (May 31, 2018)

Roughneck_91 said:


> I believe SP is the Non-FDA shit Balkan produces and kicks out the back door to their underground distributors...
> 
> I know Alin sells it, and I don't trust that fuck as far as I can throw him (However, I will throw that cocksucker far, if I ever see him)
> 
> I have never used it or know anyone who has though, there are alternatives out there that I would rather use IMO


You're wrong, man. SP Labs and Balkan produce different gear. I know many SP fans who don't use Balkan, their choice.


----------

